# Don't place your nuts (& bolts) in Lime-A-Way



## middle.road (Dec 30, 2017)

I was sorting and trying to organized all my fasteners last week. Had a couple of boxes of goodies from estate sales.
There was a jam jar full of *brass* nuts a screws and it was all gunky and corroded. Not sure what was all over them.
Not thinking it through I tossed some Lime-A-Way into the jar and let it sit overnight.
hmmmm.... Turned 'em copper!  -hehe


----------



## royesses (Dec 30, 2017)

Alchemy, turning lead into gold or brass into copper and get rich quick. Like magic!

Roy


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 30, 2017)

I wouldn't even put my fingers in Lime-A-Way, much less my nuts...


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 30, 2017)

That's like a Brazilian wax off treatment , oucH


----------



## petcnc (Dec 30, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> I wouldn't even put my fingers in Lime-A-Way, much less my nuts...



 What is Lime-A-Way?


----------



## Karl_T (Dec 30, 2017)

active ingedient is phosphoric acid


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 30, 2017)

Prolly ate the zinc and left the copper.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 30, 2017)

It's only on the surface, I polished and turned a flat on a head of one of the screws.
I'll not be polishing the rest...     They'll go in drawer and probably still be there at my estate sale. . .


----------

